# Zoey's new sister



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My DH named her Chloe and I talked to him about changing to to something else (it sounds so much like Zoey) but he was hooked on the name so it will have to stay. Didn't want to burst his bubble. She is 11 weeks and weighs in at 14.4 oz. She is getting along with Zoey really well. I worry about Zoey as she seems to get to excited around her at times and paws at her to get her attention. She is such a good sweet little thing came pad trained or as much as she could be for 11 wks old.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh priceless, she looks like a teeny wise soul! Love those ears!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

My how cute and tiny. I think their names sound cute.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww she is precious! I love her name...sounds so sweet with Zoey.  Congrats!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

What a darling little dog!! you must be soo over the moon!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Kay, Chloe is stunning! :love2: You know, she has the sweetest eyes, 
looks like a real good girl. Congratulations! I wish you lots of happiness together.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, she's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

She's so gorgeous! I love her <3 good to hear that she and Zoey are getting along well  would love to see pics of them together!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> I worry about Zoey as she seems to get to excited around her at times and paws at her to get her attention


 Don't worry, Axle was like that too when I brought home my Chloe. As long as you supervise they will be fine and if she cries a little it won't be a bad thing because it will teach Zoey to back off.

She is such a cutie pie, she looks like a real little lady in the pic with her paws crossed - adorable. All these people with gorgeous new babies makes me want a new baby too!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats Kay & hubby she's adorable ,but you know that already


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

What a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

OMG! She is PRECIOUS! I could eat her up she's soooo cute!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She is too cute and I can smell the puppy breath through the computer


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a darling beautiful baby!!!! I can't wait for more pics!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations on such a darling baby, Kay! That little face says it all, she is beautiful.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

OMG what a cute face, really melting.... she looks a lot like my ginger as a puppy....


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

awww in the last pic it looks like she is smiling at you, she is just so precious congrats!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

she is just so cute!  x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She is one ADORABLE puppy! Omg, WANT! Congratulations!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

congrats...she is one of the most beautiful babies I have ever seen :love4:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She's sooooo cute!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you all so much, we love her to bits but she is "screamer" in her kennel/x-pen. Urghh


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh she is too cute!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

She is adorable! I bet Zoey is happy to have a sister


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

oh my gosh it just doesn't get much cuter than this! Hope the screaming stops soon.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

What a little darling! I cant wait to see her grow into a beautiful lady


----------



## minniemom (May 1, 2012)

She is ADORABLE! Congrats on the new family member and she really looks like a Chloe to me.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

She is just too cute I just love those big eyes of hers. I know just what its like to have a screamer when you put her in a crate. Charlie hates it so much. He won't stop screaming and crying until he gets out . I try ed the other night for 2 hours I finally couldn't stand it.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

wow she is beautiful. Look at her crossing those legs! Chloe and Zoey, I love that.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*OMG!! She is too friggin cute!!! She looks so innocent and sweet. Perfect little round head and shiney eyes. She is a cutie!*


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She is the cutest thing!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh my gosh you all are so sweet. Thank you so much.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I just want to reach right in the picture and cuddle her! She is adorable Kay!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Kay, she is adorable, makes me want another one. Can I ask who the breeder is? Pm me if it is not allowed here. Thank you in advance.

Love Regina and Timmy


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

She's an absolute doll. Love the look in her eyes, and those EARS!!!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow she really is so so tiny I thought my Charlie was tiny he weighed 15 oz at 9 weeks old. Your little one will be lucky if she gets to be 2 lbs full grown. I figure Charlie will be around 2 1/4 lb full grown but I can't wait to see that little tiny gal as she grows please keep the pics and a video or 2 coming. I just love those big eyes of hers what a doll. What does Zoey think of her? Does she like having a little sister?


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kay, she is the sweetest little thing. Can't wait to see pics of Zoey and Chloe together!!


----------



## LUNASMOM (Apr 23, 2012)

Awww! She's so tiny and beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I love her! She's so precious.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my how very very sweet she is..


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

She is stunning....actually BOTH of your girls are stunning!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

She is adorable  Congrats!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG shes so adoreable!!!


----------

